# Great Smoky Mtn. Nat'l Park



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We're starting to plan our trips for this season and thought of going to see the Great Smoky mountains. I've been looking around and see some nice campgrounds just outside the park.

Has anyone stayed in Tennessee near the park? Is there plenty to do for a week or so?

thanks

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.attractions-gatlinburg.com/
http://www.dollywood.com
http://www.smokeybearcampground.com

more stuff to do there than you can imagine.
There is approx 1 cubic a**load of campgrounds in the gatlinburg/pigeon forge area which is right outside the park. The only camping inside the park is no hookups and very difficult to get to with anything bigger than a popup.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We went through that thought process last spring. After weeks of researching campgrounds, we chose one in Gatlinburg so that we could have hookups. We were not happy with our choice. I guess because we had "the great outdoors" in mind when we picked Tennessee, we were disappointed to find that every campground had us packed in like sardines. The one we stayed at (RV Plantation or something) came recommended as "most spacious", yet we didn't feel comfortable with a campfire so close to ours and our neighbor's rig. I guess we are spoiled by all the state parks and Corps of Engneer campgrounds we use. We left early and stopped at Land Between the Lakes in Kentucky. Wide open spaces... ahhhhhh.

Anyway, we would never go back to Gatlinburg area - way too commercial and not enough nature for us. However, some RV'ers at the campground raved about how wonderful it was and that they come 5 times a season. I guess it takes all kinds....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The Smokey's are beautiful and I have spent time there with tent and motorcycle but remember that it is the MOST visited NP in the country. It has some 9 million annual visitors which easily passes Yosemite and is more than three times what Yellowstone gets. I would go but only to the back country and only in the off-season. JMHO.

Jared


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, the biggest majority of the campgrounds a packed in pretty close.
Commercialism and back country woods are just a stones throw apart from each other. It just depends on which direction you go.
There is no commercial stuff inside the national park, Commercial vehicles are not even allowed in.
The towns of Gatlinburg and pigeon Forge are both like Eastern versions of Vegas though. Matter of fact, Gatlinburg is number 2 behind Vegas for annual weddins performed.
Even though the campgrounds are tight, You drive up into the park and you can hike or fish till your hearts content.
We usually go there about twice a year for a weekend or long weekend.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks all for the input, but, we changed our plans and we're heading west!! Decided to take two weeks and head for Mt. Rushmore.

In the planning stages right now, 1720 miles from our place in NJ to Hill City, SD.

Mike


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

IMO, that's a good call. Look at Rafter J Bar in Hill City http://www.rafterj.com/ 
The areas called "Ranch Camp" and "Island" were spacious and shady, though a pretty far hike to the pool and store. These areas did have their own showers and laundry facilities, so we never went to the main area. There are open fields for throwing frisbees and nice interior roads for bike riding. The location is midway between everything you want to see - Rushmore, Hill City, etc. etc. Obviously, we loved the place.

While you are in Hill City, make sure to go to the restaurant in town that is an old hotel. I'm not sure of the name, but you will be sure to find it, it has a porch with outdoor seating all the way around. We probably ate their 4 times in a week.

The KOA's are pretty bumper to bumper, but a trip into the Badlands for one night's stay at Badland's KOA was priceless.

(we still don't understand the hoopla over the corn palace.... Cabela's is more of an attraction)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Missouri,

That's where we will be staying. Some friends of ours stayed there last year and loved it also. Thanks for the tips.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mt. Rushmore.....WOW, Mike, that is a haul. Would be interested in hearing some more of the plans, as both Clare and I want to head west when the kids are older, and dad (me) has more vacation time. We both have family on the other coast, me in Washington, and Clare in California. Would be nice to haul the ole Outback out there for a summer vacation. Keep us posted.

Tim


----------

